# cheap digital camera



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi dudes. I want to get me a camera, to take pictures of jobs. Anyone know a good camera that I can get thats easy to use, tough, small and economic?

Thanks.

I'll be using it to post pics her too.:thumbsup:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been meaning to get one of these for work so I don't have to risk breaking/wrecking my good camera in the dirty truck and jobsite, and if it gets stolen out of the truck it's not too big a loss. They're a pretty decent camera for the small price.

I shoot hundreds of photos of radiant in-slab heating and other jobs. For radiant, if you need to break up a floor for any reason, the photos are a lifesaver. You know *exactly* where the pipes are.









EDIT: Look at what the contractor put in for the electrician to get a wire to the island. I laughed at him and told him they'd never get the wire through, but he refused to change it.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Dude, there's like a hundred out there like you described. Go to best buy, target, sears, they're all over the place.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Dude, there's like a hundred out there like you described. Go to best buy, target, sears, they're all over the place.


You're probably right.  I don't get out much. It's all just work/eat/sleep/work/eat/sleep/work/eat/sleep/work/eat/sleep/work/eat/sleep
/work/eat/sleep/work/eat/sleep/work/eat/sleep/work/eat/sleep/work/eat/sleep/work/eat/sleep/work/eat/sleep/work/eat/sleep/work/eat/sleep/w
ork/eat/sleep/work/eat/sleep/work/eat/sleep/work/eat/sleep/work/eat/sleep/work/eat/sleep/work/eat/sleep/... Gets old sometimes.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

You are are looking for this.


----------



## EasyEman (Jun 1, 2009)

Kodak and Sanyo have some that are under 100 bucks.


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Cameras are cheap nowadays, like the guy above this post said, they are everywhere.


----------

